# New holster (pics)



## Mdnitedrftr (Aug 10, 2006)

I bought an Alessi holster for a Glock 26, and with a little tweaking, it fits like a glove! It ALMOST fit at first, so I soaked the holster in warm water, then ziplock bagged my gun, and put it in the holster. I let it sit for a few hours and let it dry, and the results were awesome!










:mrgreen:


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

That should last you a life time. They are some of best there is. Good luck.


----------



## triton54s (Sep 8, 2006)

You keep posting pics of that M & P compact, I'm gonna have to actually check into them. That setup looks really nice.


----------



## Mdnitedrftr (Aug 10, 2006)

Heres another pic for yah. I put my Galco holster (which I bought for my P99 but ended up not liking it) through the same treatment and it too fits perfectly.










With my P99 in the OWB it sticks out too much, but with the compact its better.

And the Alessi holster looks like a great piece. I bought it not knowing anything about it, but when I came home and googled it, I was surprised to hear the praise about them.


----------



## Spenser (Nov 6, 2006)

Mdnitedrftr said:


> Heres another pic for yah. I put my Galco holster (which I bought for my P99 but ended up not liking it) through the same treatment and it too fits perfectly.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you think this little gun would work as a pocket pistol?? Looks tiny, and I'm really wanting a pocket piece in a serious caliber like 9mm. Just wondering....


----------

